# Things that bug you!!



## Lazurus (30 Jan 2022)

I have been looking around at the Bora Centipede and found just what I wanted on Amazon
Bora CK12S Portable Sawhorse Work Support : Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

I particularly wanted the 6` x 4` so placed the order. Yesterday I received a letter from Parcel-force stating I had to pay an additional £54.88 import duties  as imported from Germany
No no where on the advert can I see it is being sent from outside the UK and further charges may apply, it appears to be a uk advert. although my wife did find some very small print which mentioned Holland.
So I have written to the seller asking they either refund the cost of the import duties, or cancel the sale and full refund under the distance selling regulations - just peeved that it wasn't made clear on the initial advert as for this additional price I could have purchased the 8` x 4` version


----------



## Phill05 (30 Jan 2022)

It does say on the listing the seller is in Germany so everyone should be aware we have to pay ex duties to import


----------



## NikNak (30 Jan 2022)

Yeah similar vein... ordered a Makita cordless mower via Toolstation's ebay website as there was a 15% off deal. 
Clearly advertised on the selling page, it even said "save 15% today" 
Went through the whole process of put it in basket/go to pay etc only to be told 'sorry that offer has expired' 
NO..!! the offer is still showing on the selling page..!! 
Email Toolstation, nothing to do with them as their ebay page is run as a separate entity. 
Complain via the ebay online chat "thats ok i fully understand sir, i will give you a code to get 10% off" 
Apply code... 'that code is not valid' unghh..??
I was very generously given a 10% discount code to be used on bags, perfume, and make-up products..!!
Complain on the ebay 'resolution' page.... total waste of time. I was this closeto closing my ebay account


----------



## Sandyn (30 Jan 2022)

That Amazon ad is completely misleading. Why should the buyer have to dig around to see where the seller is and if any duties may be payable? it should all be up-front.


----------



## kinverkid (30 Jan 2022)

People that don't keep to one side on stairs, escalators and travellators.


----------



## Phill05 (30 Jan 2022)

Sandyn said:


> That Amazon ad is completely misleading. Why should the buyer have to dig around to see where the seller is and if any duties may be payable? it should all be up-front.



Bora CK12S Portable Sawhorse Work Support : Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
£160.47
£17.40 delivery February 5 - 8. 
Details
Press details and there you go no digging it's all there.

Now we are not part of the EU we all have to pay import duties it has been in the news for months


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (30 Jan 2022)

Phill05 said:


> Bora CK12S Portable Sawhorse Work Support : Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
> £160.47
> £17.40 delivery February 5 - 8.
> Details
> ...



I don't think that's actually clear. Amazon know where the seller is; rather than putting it behind a link, they could put "Ships from [seller country]; additional import costs apply."


----------



## Petehpkns (30 Jan 2022)

BORA stuff here….https://www.keybladesandfixings.com/collections/bora

They don’t appear to stock the 6x4 but have the rest.


----------



## Sandyn (30 Jan 2022)

Phill05 said:


> Press details and there you go no digging it's all there.


Where does it say the buyer has to pay duty?


----------



## Phill05 (30 Jan 2022)

I agree it is not clear nothing is straight forward today you have to check to be 100% clear for yourself.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Jan 2022)

Now we are not part of the EU we all have to pay import duties it has been in the news for months?

Yes ........... but that wasn't the point, was it?


----------



## Pedronicus (30 Jan 2022)

NikNak said:


> Yeah similar vein... ordered a Makita cordless mower via Toolstation's ebay website as there was a 15% off deal.
> Clearly advertised on the selling page, it even said "save 15% today"
> Went through the whole process of put it in basket/go to pay etc only to be told 'sorry that offer has expired'
> NO..!! the offer is still showing on the selling page..!!
> ...


Why not use Toolstation's main web site?


----------



## Phill05 (30 Jan 2022)

Sandyn said:


> Where does it say the buyer has to pay duty?


It does not, this is why you have to check yourself, press details and a little lightbulb comes on in your head Oh I have to pay extra from the EU


----------



## Daniel2 (30 Jan 2022)

Golly, the benefits of Brexit just keep on giving, don't they ?


----------



## Phill05 (30 Jan 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Yes ........... but that wasn't the point, was it?



The point of the post was "Things that bug you" my bug is people assuming instead of going a little bit further and getting that information that will help them.
We all know we should not have to do it but we do need to keep our eyes open so we don't get caught out.


----------



## Lazurus (30 Jan 2022)

Phill05 said:


> It does say on the listing the seller is in Germany so everyone should be aware we have to pay ex duties to import


Where for the life of me I cannot see it?


Phill05 said:


> Bora CK12S Portable Sawhorse Work Support : Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools
> £160.47
> £17.40 delivery February 5 - 8.
> Details
> ...


Found it -Bu88er!!!!!!


----------



## Pedronicus (30 Jan 2022)

The onus is on the buyer(who is also the importer) to pay the duty not the seller. If sellers advertised that duty has to be paid the buyer may go elsewhere and the seller looses the sale. The bottom line rules!


----------



## Lazurus (30 Jan 2022)

Lesson learned


----------



## Phill05 (30 Jan 2022)

And I assumed this was going to be an uneventful day just goes to show how wrong you can be.


----------



## Sandyn (30 Jan 2022)

Phill05 said:


> It does not, this is why you have to check yourself, press details and a little lightbulb comes on in your head Oh I have to pay extra from the EU


so how difficult would it be for Amazon (UK) to add 'excluding taxes and duty' for UK buyer along side the price. The reason will be they will have already run a trial with this facility and found their revenue drops if they warn the buyer there are hidden charges. It's a scam.


----------



## Distinterior (30 Jan 2022)

"Import Duties to be paid on Goods ordered from EU countries"

I dont remember that being on the side of a big red bus...?


----------



## Phill05 (30 Jan 2022)

Lazurus said:


> Lesson learned



Hey mate don't worry your not the first to be caught out, DHL did the same to me from Germany been there done it got the empty wallet to prove.


----------



## Spectric (30 Jan 2022)

Buying something that needs more money and time outlayed on it to make it actually perform as you would expect.

Having to look at the two morons everytime I visit the Santander web site.

Automated phone systems where you have so many choices but at the very end they just say phone back later having listened to the choices for the last half hour.

The BBC calling actresses actors, surely they can tell the difference.

Phone zombies, just a public liability and an insult to inteligence.

The trouble is that as we get older more things bug you because we seem to see things that a lot just accept as being normal and a lot of things that should be kept in the closset and not be shoved in peoples faces.


----------



## Sandyn (30 Jan 2022)

Phill05 said:


> your not the first to be caught out


Replace that with 'not the first to be scammed'. when I go into a shop on the high street, I don't have to check if there is duty to be paid on anything I buy, why should Amazon UK be allowed to behave differently? The technology exists to have the correct price displayed on Amazon, or at least show additional taxes have to be paid.


----------



## Lazurus (30 Jan 2022)

Phill05 said:


> Hey mate don't worry your not the first to be caught out, DHL did the same to me from Germany been there done it got the empty wallet to prove.


Your right, the fault was me not reading deep enough, so have begrudgingly paid the invoice - the stinger is that as it took so long to be delivered I have made the project that I ordered it for. Still I am sure its time will come.


----------



## Adam W. (30 Jan 2022)

Self proclaimed experts. 

When they're clearly not experts at all.


----------



## Droogs (30 Jan 2022)

This thread has the potential to be the longest one in the history of the tinterweb. I am just nipping out to organise a new field of corn to be delivered and if I intend to keep reading had better Make one of these:


----------



## niall Y (30 Jan 2022)

*RIVER TABLES*

Oops.......... Did I just say that out loud?


----------



## mr edd (30 Jan 2022)

People who take your tools on site without asking, Once came back to the room I was working in to find a labourer using my square as a hammer


----------



## Lazurus (30 Jan 2022)

People who stop in the middle of a supermarket isle to have a chat, without wishing to appear ageist is generally the older population. I also get much tutting when I voice a polite "excuse me" as if I am the problem!! Still it will probably be me one day!


----------



## TheUnicorn (30 Jan 2022)

Lazurus said:


> People who stop in the middle of a supermarket isle to have a chat, without wishing to appear ageist is generally the older population. I also get much tutting when I voice a polite "excuse me" as if I am the problem!! Still it will probably be me one day!


worse is when the same thing happening on country lanes, with two cars going in opposite directions, thinking this is a good time for a catch up


----------



## Jameshow (30 Jan 2022)

Adam W. said:


> Self proclaimed experts.
> 
> When they're clearly not experts at all.


Esp on YouTube!!!


----------



## MARK.B. (30 Jan 2022)

Pig Ignorant mobile phone users - nuff said


----------



## doctor Bob (30 Jan 2022)

Cycling threads
sharpening threads
Jacob


----------



## artie (30 Jan 2022)

Spectric said:


> Automated phone systems where you have so many choices


The local farmers union give about 6 options, but no matter which one you select, the same girl answers.


----------



## Eric Roy (30 Jan 2022)

People who talk loudly into their mobile phone on public transport or in a pub/restaurant.


----------



## Sandyn (30 Jan 2022)

artie said:


> The local farmers union give about 6 options, but no matter which one you select, the same girl answers.


You weren't calling the Roslin Institute were you? Where they cloned Dolly the sheep....


----------



## Sandyn (30 Jan 2022)

All the problems associated with getting old, like being able to drive for hours, but the moment I stop, If I don't have a pee within 20 seconds.......
and on a similar note.....working outside in the garden after drinking too much tea. Rushing to the toilet, much fumbling about then realise I've put my thermal underwear on back to front again.

Forgetting names, especially in a conversation with another old person. We both know who we are talking about, but can't remember the name. You end up talking about 'that guy in the pink shirts that does the program about train journeys' rather than Michael Portillo. 

losing things, like my glasses. I'll spend ages looking for them and finally have to go ask my wife if she has seen them..." Have you tried checking your head", sure enough they have been there all the time.


----------



## clogs (30 Jan 2022)

some of the adverts on this forum.....
trying to sell scruffy worn out rubbish clothes with a US flage on em......
I hve to move the page over to hide it.....hahaha......
just getting old.....


----------



## artie (30 Jan 2022)

Sandyn said:


> Forgetting names, especially in a conversation with another old person


I was round at my mates house the other evening, he retired recently and is spending a lot of time in his garden.
He has most of the plan mapped out on paper, he started to say the name of the flower he was intending to put in the corner but couldn't remember it, after struggling for a few seconds he looked towards the kitchen, but his wife was nowhere to be seen.
Growing more frustrated he shouted at me what's that lovely flower comes in different colours and has thorns on the stem?
Rose says I

Of course he says, turns towards the kitchen and shouts at the top of his voice "Rose, what's the name of those flowers I'm putting in the corner?"


----------



## Inspector (30 Jan 2022)

clogs said:


> some of the adverts on this forum.....
> trying to sell scruffy worn out rubbish clothes with a US flage on em......
> I hve to move the page over to hide it.....hahaha......
> just getting old.....



What adverts? You can turn them off when you are logged in and not see any. It is in your preferences.

Pete


----------



## paulrbarnard (30 Jan 2022)

Lazurus said:


> People who stop in the middle of a supermarket isle to have a chat, without wishing to appear ageist is generally the older population. I also get much tutting when I voice a polite "excuse me" as if I am the problem!! Still it will probably be me one day!


I had this a short time ago. I politely said excuse me and the woman turned round and said “please?”.


----------



## mikej460 (30 Jan 2022)

With regards to avoiding import duties I think it is wrong that Amazon don't make it absolutely clear. The challenge we need to give ourselves is 'is it over £135?' if so make absolutely sure you know where it's coming from.


----------



## JobandKnock (30 Jan 2022)

niall Y said:


> *RIVER TABLES*
> 
> Oops.......... Did I just say that out loud?


*RIVER DANCE*

And I *DID* just say that out loud


----------



## JobandKnock (30 Jan 2022)

The thing that most peeves me is those morons who walk along staring down at their phones and texting as they go, expecting you to get out of their way, even if you are carrying or moving something heavy, such as a tool backpack and a drag-along tool box. I do find it amusing, though, if I halt for a moment whilst they keep going blithely onwards - to trip over the box.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (30 Jan 2022)

People who switch sides of the footpath to get into your way.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (30 Jan 2022)

People at road T junctions where I'm waiting to join the 'main' road. They're already on it and stop to let me on to the main road. This seems to happen more and more.


----------



## TRITON (30 Jan 2022)

Lazurus said:


> Lesson learned


I hope to god it doesnt come with parts missing  



doctor Bob said:


> Cycling threads
> sharpening threads
> Jacob



In that order ?


----------



## Junah (30 Jan 2022)

People who say they are going to give 110%


----------



## Daniel2 (30 Jan 2022)

People who complain about threads, instead of simply
not reading them.


----------



## artie (30 Jan 2022)

Junah said:


> People who say they are going to give 110%


I agree 110%


----------



## TRITON (30 Jan 2022)

artie said:


> I agree 110%


+1


----------



## Farm Labourer (30 Jan 2022)

Draws instead of drawers - really grips my dung!


----------



## Farm Labourer (30 Jan 2022)

Websites that take ES AITCH one TEA and turn it into "dung"!


----------



## doctor Bob (30 Jan 2022)

Farm Labourer said:


> Websites that take ES AITCH one TEA and turn it into "dung"!



the underscore is a sweary mans friend, have a few on me _ _ _ _


----------



## Farm Labourer (30 Jan 2022)

_ _ _ _ _ - it works!

Mod edit: Read the rules.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (30 Jan 2022)

I find it more satisfying to make up my own frunting swears.


----------



## Adam W. (30 Jan 2022)

I couldn't give a cluck.


----------



## baldkev (30 Jan 2022)

The news ( and media in general )
Half the time you can tell its halftruths and bs, the other half of the time its doom and gloom.

Edit to add: the latest trend is to have 'news pieces' published to flipboard etc.... and always in a hurry with no attempt to use spellchecker, grammar etc, just full of mistakes. Thats from all of them, absolutely useless ballsacks


----------



## Valhalla (30 Jan 2022)

all the woke _wan**rs that are trying to re-write history


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Jan 2022)

Sporky McGuffin said:


> I find it more satisfying to make up my own frunting swears.


Is that because you're a twunt?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Jan 2022)

The Telegraph's censors don't allow "twunt".


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Jan 2022)

doctor Bob said:


> Same here, you great big flumucking twaddledingle


Who do you think you are? Rambling Syd Rumpo?


----------



## Orraloon (31 Jan 2022)

Well apart from sharpening threads and months long yacking about the latest magic steel for plane irons there was one thing bugging me. Wot was it again---------- Yes River Tables thats it.
Regards
John


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (31 Jan 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Is that because you're a twunt?



I think if myself as more of a gweedink.


----------



## clogs (31 Jan 2022)

does struggling to get ur socks on in the morning count.....?....grrrrrr.....lol....
that and having anything to do with the town hall time wasters....


----------



## doctor Bob (31 Jan 2022)

Sporky McGuffin said:


> I think if myself as more of a gweedink.



Potty mouth, how you got that one through the filter I'll never gwurdling know


----------



## kinverkid (31 Jan 2022)

I know this bugs many people. Not indicating. Also, what is probably as bad. Indicating as they are making the manoeuvre. It's too late! (insert one of the above made up words here).


----------



## Keith Cocker (31 Jan 2022)

Humans with a very small number of exceptions


----------



## gwaithcoed (31 Jan 2022)

Football fans who have their team name on the Union flag and the flag is upside down


----------



## ElizaTea (31 Jan 2022)

Insomnia


----------



## Kittyhawk (31 Jan 2022)

Buzzwords. 
Remember 'synergies' from a few years back? That one was a favorite with managers and we all had to strive to find synergies in the workplace. Thankfully it didn't last too long.
Then, anything in the affirmative was not 'yes' but 'absolutely!' That daft one hung around for a while.
And the most irritating one currently is the people who, like, use the word 'like' in every sentence, like.
Lord knows what that one means.


----------



## paulrbarnard (31 Jan 2022)

Kittyhawk said:


> And the most irritating one currently is the people who, like, use the word 'like' in every sentence, like.
> Lord knows what that one means.


It is an indication that their brain can not keep up with their mouth. They need to insert “like” to pad out the sentence to let their brain catch up. If you watch someone doing it you can often see their eye flicker up or down as they say it which is another sign of searching for an answer.
it is simply the current incarnation of “umm”.
I have four daughters of the appropriate age to suffer this infliction and counter it by assuming they mean a similar thing.
Daughter: “I have, like, an apple”
Me: “oh do you mean a peach?”
You have to persevere but it does work


----------



## Lazurus (31 Jan 2022)

Well perhaps I spoke too soon I have just had a very nice email from the suppliers of the Centipede in my original post, very apologetic and they are going to refund the import charges, I never thought that would happen so hats off to V-TOOLSTORE for most excellent customer service.

email as below

Good morning from Lübeck, Thanks for the feedback - we appreciate you taking the time! It is really a shame (or at least misleading) that Amazon does not display that extra charges can possibly appear. And it's impossible for us to state that in the offer, either. Catch 22. If you really dig deep (click on the link "is sold by ....." you can collect the relevant information about where the product comes from. But then again - who does that. We are well aware of that. Back to your case: we will refund the import tax. Have fun with the centipede and have a good day! Best regards, V-Toolstore


----------



## Daniel2 (31 Jan 2022)

Lazurus said:


> Well perhaps I spoke too soon I have just had a very nice email from the suppliers of the Centipede in my original post, very apologetic and they are going to refund the import charges, I never thought that would happen so hats off to V-TOOLSTORE for most excellent customer service.



That's very decent of them.
Thanks for letting us know, as well.


----------



## accipiter (31 Jan 2022)

Pedestrians on their phone's paying NO attention to what's going on in front of them.


----------



## J-G (31 Jan 2022)

Advertisers - full stop!!

They ALL cover their backsides by saying "Terms & conditions apply" - !! What t's & c's ??


----------



## stuart little (31 Jan 2022)

I'm with Lazarus, it took me ages to find 'details', it's right there with 'delivery details', not where you'd expect it to be.
Got me wondering now, I ordered, over 10 days ago, some Titebond 'Fast & sticky'. Amaz. had the best inclusive price. After about a week I checked tracking, only to find it's coming from the US, nowhere could I see it in the ad.. Amaz. does the same with stuff from China. At least 'the Bay' tells you where it's coming from.


----------



## Fordgate1 (31 Jan 2022)

Inevitable result of Brexit, why not email Boris ?


----------



## J-G (31 Jan 2022)

Fordgate1 said:


> Inevitable result of Brexit, ...


What is?


----------



## stuart little (31 Jan 2022)

Phill05 said:


> Hey mate don't worry your not the first to be caught out, DHL did the same to me from Germany been there done it got the empty wallet to prove.


Also DHL rips you off with their "Brokering fees", as they call it, at least twice that of RM/PF. About 16yrs ago when I was a model railroader, I had a shipment from the US by DHL, they just deliver & then 2 weeks later I get an invoice for x no. of £, only to find they did not bother to use the exchange rate for the $57 shipping, just called it - £57 (The exchange rate then was about £0.65=$1). This was the second or third time it had happened, & each time I followed it up with a phone call demanding a revised & correct invoice. This last time I spoke to a fellow who actually understood my problem in that he gave me his personal no. to which I faxed (don't ask!)  my paperwork, -- that was the very last I heard, he'd obviously quashed it. I never used DHL bandits from the US again, stuck to USPS.
I gave up buying from the US when suddenly postal charges virtually doubled overnight a few years later.


----------



## joethedrummer (31 Jan 2022)

kinverkid said:


> People that don't keep to one side on stairs, escalators and travellators.


,, just wish they would keep to the other effin side !!


----------



## Lazurus (31 Jan 2022)

stuart little said:


> I'm with Lazarus, it took me ages to find 'details', it's right there with 'delivery details', not where you'd expect it to be.
> Got me wondering now, I ordered, over 10 days ago, some Titebond 'Fast & sticky'. Amaz. had the best inclusive price. After about a week I checked tracking, only to find it's coming from the US, nowhere could I see it in the ad.. Amaz. does the same with stuff from China. At least 'the Bay' tells you where it's coming from.


According to the reply I got the seller has no way of adding the info to their adverts.


----------



## stuart little (31 Jan 2022)

Sporky McGuffin said:


> People who switch sides of the footpath to get into your way.


Especialy when you're trying to overtake them.


----------



## Spectric (31 Jan 2022)

JobandKnock said:


> The thing that most peeves me is those morons who walk along staring down at their phones and texting as they go


Phone zombies, and lets not forget the phone zombie with a push chair and a dog who is so pre occupied it is amazing the kid survives the ordeal.

Tv adverts, they are becoming such a joke and does anyone take a blind bit of notice anyway. Seems like they want to scam you with life insurance, steal your home having sold you a dozen beds and mattresses and then bury you. Thank god for technology where you can pause and go and do something then come back and whiz through the adverts rather than being mind numbed.



Valhalla said:


> all the woke _wan**rs that are trying to re-write history


Oh yes lets not overlook them, all to often shoved in our face on many programs

and in so many interviews where someone is " So proud " of everything, anyone and everyone it has almost become the must use pass the bucket phrase .


----------



## stuart little (31 Jan 2022)

gwaithcoed said:


> Football fans who have their team name on the Union flag and the flag is upside down


That's because they know their team is so 'distressed' that they have no hope!


----------



## Droogs (31 Jan 2022)

People calling the Union Flag the Union Jack when it is not hoisted on a jackstaff on the bow of a RN ship


----------



## artie (31 Jan 2022)

gwaithcoed said:


> Football fans who have their team name on the Union flag and the flag is upside down


If it's not attached to a pole, how does one know it's downside up?


----------



## stuart little (31 Jan 2022)

Spectric said:


> Phone zombies, and lets not forget the phone zombie with a push chair and a dog who is so pre occupied it is amazing the kid survives the ordeal.
> 
> Tv adverts, they are becoming such a joke and does anyone take a blind bit of notice anyway. Seems like they want to scam you with life insurance, steal your home having sold you a dozen beds and mattresses and then bury you. Thank god for technology where you can pause and go and do something then come back and whiz through the adverts rather than being mind numbed.
> 
> ...


I, for one, refuse to watch 'live' any programme with adverts. I record what I want & skip ads, or watch 'Ad Free I-Player'.


----------



## Droogs (31 Jan 2022)

@artie The thin white stripe is to be on the bottom of the red diagonal stripe in the lower left hand corner



https://www.college-of-arms.gov.uk/images/downloads/Union_Flag_5-3_guide_v3.pdf


----------



## stuart little (31 Jan 2022)

Droogs said:


> People calling the Union Flag the Union Jack when it is not hoisted on a jackstaff on the bow of a RN ship


The same here, BUT apparently both terms are now acceptable:- NOT by me for one.


----------



## Droogs (31 Jan 2022)

stuart little said:


> The same here, BUT apparently both terms are now acceptable:- NOT by me for one.


Not as far as the Marshall of the Royal College of Arms is concerned. His desicion is final in all heraldic matters and he wears hard pointy shoes to prove it


----------



## Sandyn (31 Jan 2022)

Spectric said:


> Phone zombies, and lets not forget the phone zombie with a push chair and a dog who is so pre occupied it is amazing the kid survives the ordeal.


I call them 'phombies, the walking dead of the phone.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (31 Jan 2022)

Parliament and the Admiralty both say that "Union Jack" and "Union Flag" are both correct terms in all situations. This was even established in an act of Parliament in 1908.


----------



## Sandyn (31 Jan 2022)

Lazurus said:


> very apologetic and they are going to refund the import charges


Great news. Isn't it nice when you find companies that really care about their customers.


----------



## artie (31 Jan 2022)

Droogs said:


> @artie The thin white stripe is to be on the bottom of the red diagonal stripe in the lower left hand corner
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.college-of-arms.gov.uk/images/downloads/Union_Flag_5-3_guide_v3.pdf



Thanks.

A number of people around here who put up Union flags/jacks to make a political statement don't like it when I point out how many are upside down.
I knew the thin white stip is towarde the pole.
Now I know how it should be when not on a pole. I can be an even bigger mule.


----------



## John Brown (31 Jan 2022)

I sympathize with you all. Your lives must be literally unbearable.


----------



## accipiter (31 Jan 2022)

artie said:


> Thanks.
> 
> A number of people around here who put up Union flags/jacks to make a political statement don't like it when I point out how many are upside down.
> I knew the thin white stip is towarde the pole.
> Now I know how it should be when not on a pole. I can be an even bigger mule.



Print out copies of the pdf and you can give them official confirmation


----------



## D_W (31 Jan 2022)

Two things related to shipping in the US that bother me:

1) retailers claiming unrestricted items are subject to hazmat shipping (and levying both the hazmat fee plus another service fee)

2) DHL - who likes to open packages and see if they can levy additional customs fees, which sounds odd. Until you find out that they charge a service fee for the service of opening packages to calculate customs fees. The collection of the fees, of course, is automated, so they whack you for something like $15 to collect fees that even the USPS and US customs often don't collect (that's $15 plus the customs fees). 

3) any claims process when an insured item is lost in shipping (the shippers usually self insure, so you're arguing with someone who failed to deliver an item or who broke an item and who has a big incentive in trying to find an excuse to not pay). UPS had a guitar of mine stolen at a sorting center, claimed they were opening an investigation (a real person opened the investigation period when I called customer service), waited several weeks (while their automated system gave me timing updates) and when I heard nothing the day the investigation period expired, I called them again and they said they decided not to open the investigation until they were sure that the seller didn't just ship me another one. They then asserted that they couldn't offer a refund until the investigation period elapsed ( a second time )and even then made me sit and answer a list of questions outside of "no, I never got the package and no, nobody sent me another one". 

It took hours of time and weeks of waiting to get paid for something that disappeared from their tracking at a very specific location and never re-appeared again. 

(a second time, they scheduled two different days to examine a power tool that I bought but that arrived with a broken casting. According to them, I needed to leave it in the packaging in the garage without moving it or they wouldn't cover it - and then never showed up, and thus never paid. 15+ years ago, I didn't know that you could just go to the credit card company and they'd manhandle both UPS and the original seller). )


----------



## Geoff_S (31 Jan 2022)

TLA


----------



## Spectric (31 Jan 2022)

Yet another one having just come back from a socially distanced shopping trip trying to avoid the unmasked virus spreaders.

Why do we have to be subjected to that horrible shop noise whilst in a shop like Morrisons, I believe it is supposed to be music but all to often just a whining background noise that could be a male or female person, I refuse to call them singers. It is really bad in Hayes garden centre in Ambleside where they actually pump it at you even when in the outdoor areas so you cannot escape, sometimes I think it is to confuse / annoy the brain so you make rash decisions and spend more just to get out of the place quicker.


----------



## clogs (31 Jan 2022)

Geoff_S.........sorry TLA.....?

and to add...."init"....


----------



## Geoff_S (31 Jan 2022)

clogs said:


> Geoff_S.........sorry TLA.....?
> 
> and to add...."init"....


Three Letter Acronyms.

Especially ones that people have made up, that they only know to make themselves feel clever & superior.

PS ... I thinks that's what I might have done by mistake. I'm not that clever or superior 

PPS ,,, DOY was one I recently came across. It turned out to be Duke of York!


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (31 Jan 2022)

TLAs are well established, as are ETLAs (Extended Three Letter Acronyms) and FETLAs (Further Extended etc).

Don't ever work with the military or aviation if you don't like them!


----------



## Droogs (31 Jan 2022)

i used to have 5 minute conversations that were probably 80% TLAs or pure slang and I still can't point with just my finger. I have to use my hand in a vertical chopping motion, my missus thinks I'm retarded


----------



## JobandKnock (31 Jan 2022)

Spectric said:


> Phone zombies, and lets not forget the phone zombie with a push chair and a dog who is so pre occupied it is amazing the kid survives the ordeal.


I like the approach some of them have of crossing the road - walk to edge of pavement, balance kiddie chair on the back wheels, push front out into the stream of traffic and wait for assorted screechings of brakes, honked horns and shouted expletives before crossing - a whilst texting ane never for a second looking up from the holy phone



Spectric said:


> ...and in so many interviews where someone is " So proud " of everything, anyone and everyone it has almost become the must use pass the bucket phrase .


At least we are no longer subject to "the people's" everything, from Parliament to princess, although that other term "hard-working" applied to anyone and seemingly everyone these days, except those whose jobs are genuinely physical hard work, of course, because they are working-class oiks, is another pet peeve.... (not you see why I chose my avatar,  )


----------



## JobandKnock (31 Jan 2022)

Droogs said:


> i used to have 5 minute conversations that were probably 80% TLAs or pure slang and I still can't point with just my finger. I have to use my hand in a vertical chopping motion, my missus thinks I'm retarded


Where I work we'd say you are a natural banksman and station you outside the gate all day every day


----------



## baldkev (31 Jan 2022)

ElizaTea said:


> Insomnia


I like being up late. I dislike having to get up in the morning though, its just not fair 
The worst thing you can do is go to bed before you are actually knackered.... that usually results in me being awake until 3 or 4, wishing i could go to sleep  


D_W said:


> Two things related



 that was 3 things


----------



## D_W (31 Jan 2022)

baldkev said:


> I like being up late. I dislike having to get up in the morning though, its just not fair
> The worst thing you can do is go to bed before you are actually knackered.... that usually results in me being awake until 3 or 4, wishing i could go to sleep
> 
> 
> that was 3 things



I actually saw that after I typed it and thought - do I really need to edit posts in the OT for adding on one more thing? 

no!


----------



## ElizaTea (31 Jan 2022)

Geoff_S said:


> Three Letter Acronyms.
> 
> Especially ones that people have made up, that they only know to make themselves feel clever & superior.
> 
> ...


TBH I don’t use them….


----------



## Valhalla (31 Jan 2022)

Sporky McGuffin said:


> I think if myself as more of a gweedink.


Is that a metaphor for a diplock cheesoit?


----------



## Valhalla (31 Jan 2022)

ElizaTea said:


> TBH I don’t use them….


OMG!!!


----------



## Orraloon (1 Feb 2022)

artie said:


> Thanks.
> 
> A number of people around here who put up Union flags/jacks to make a political statement don't like it when I point out how many are upside down.
> I knew the thin white stip is towarde the pole.
> Now I know how it should be when not on a pole. I can be an even bigger mule.


Actually upside down is now the political statement. Thanks to all those who are into the big conspiracy. Its easy to spot with most flags but you need a closer look when its the union jack. So they were perhaps ignorant as to what way up it should be or making the ignorant political statement.
Regards
John


----------



## Superduner (1 Feb 2022)

When advertisers say that you can do something "in the comfort of your own home". My home, and I'm sure many others are not particularly comfortable. Equally, there must be quite a few homes that are not your own.
Another one is "saving your hard earned cash". My cash was not particularly hard earned. I just went to work, idled my way through the day and got a brown envelope at the end of the month. There are a lot of people who just get the brown (government) envelope without even having to pretend to work.


----------



## Johnwa (1 Feb 2022)

Back to the thread.People starting a statement with "So". Gets right up my nose


----------



## clogs (1 Feb 2022)

"SO"......hahaha.....

My wife went shopping for elec sockets and switches this morning.....
we're talking on wattsapp about dif stuff and she showed me a lamp fitting.....
really nice.....anything nice here is mad expensive.....
said sales lady listening in, I said the lamp at €70 euros was a mad price.....
she said we could have a 25% discount for cash....
my pet hate is overpriced stuff...
just sell a lot more, stack em hgh sell em cheap.....

Oh, my Bosch hammer drill (drill n chisel) is buried in a crate so had to buy one from Lidils.....so far equally as good as the bosch but around 25% of the price....
if it lasts OK but a 3 year warranty !!!! (reciept in the box already) very pleased....
saved a lot of bruised knuckles.....hahaha....
just sayin....


----------



## Bob Chapman (1 Feb 2022)

I'm becoming confused by the union flag and 'upside down'. Looking at the illustration of the flag, it is possible to turn it upside down in two ways: it can be rotated or flipped top to bottom. If rotated, it remains identical. If flipped, it would still be identical if viewed from the other side - and, when flying, flags always are viewed from both sides. It seems to me that 'upside down' only becomes possible by adding a pole - as Artie suggested a few posts ago. Looking again at the illustration, the flag flying with the pole on its left would be the opposite way up if it were attached to the pole by it's right hand side.
Or am I hopelessly muddled?


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (1 Feb 2022)

I believe it should be made double-sided, so that it is correct from both sides.


----------



## Pedronicus (1 Feb 2022)

D_W said:


> Two things related to shipping in the US that bother me:
> 
> 1) retailers claiming unrestricted items are subject to hazmat shipping (and levying both the hazmat fee plus another service fee)
> 
> ...


Ahh, the mighty $ rules so my Houston TX living son tells me!


----------



## Droogs (1 Feb 2022)

Bob Chapman said:


> I'm becoming confused by the union flag and 'upside down'. Looking at the illustration of the flag, it is possible to turn it upside down in two ways: it can be rotated or flipped top to bottom. If rotated, it remains identical. If flipped, it would still be identical if viewed from the other side - and, when flying, flags always are viewed from both sides. It seems to me that 'upside down' only becomes possible by adding a pole - as Artie suggested a few posts ago. Looking again at the illustration, the flag flying with the pole on its left would be the opposite way up if it were attached to the pole by it's right hand side.
> Or am I hopelessly muddled?


yes you are 

You are thinking in 2 planes only, a flag can also be back to front.


----------



## IZZY (1 Feb 2022)

paulrbarnard said:


> It is an indication that their brain can not keep up with their mouth. They need to insert “like” to pad out the sentence to let their brain catch up. If you watch someone doing it you can often see their eye flicker up or down as they say it which is another sign of searching for an answer.
> it is simply the current incarnation of “umm”.
> I have four daughters of the appropriate age to suffer this infliction and counter it by assuming they mean a similar thing.
> Daughter: “I have, like, an apple”
> ...


It's the rise in pitch at the end of a statement that makes it sound like a question . Also the starting of a sentence with the word SO. They both have me screaming.


----------



## MichaelAD (1 Feb 2022)

Hmmm...paws for thort
Yore all a PITA...makin somethink outa nothink...


----------



## hairy (1 Feb 2022)

Junah said:


> People who say they are going to give 110%


My wife takes 110% though


----------



## hairy (1 Feb 2022)

Also, facebook.


----------



## D_W (1 Feb 2022)

Pedronicus said:


> Ahh, the mighty $ rules so my Houston TX living son tells me!



Well, in Texas, it's probably worse. Dhl is a German company, as far as I know, which probably has something to do with their unitizing every small charge and providing terrible customer service.

Packages from overseas are often delayed, and their method of providing customer service regarding where your package is is to take your request, state that they'll get back to you within a day and then wait until your package appears in the tracking system to be on the move and say, "oh, we see your package is moving, so you don't need our help".

Ups has been more reliable day to day... until you need to make a claim.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Feb 2022)

DHL is an American international logistics company providing courier, package delivery and express mail service, which is a division of the German logistics firm Deutsche Post. Wiki.


----------



## Fidget (1 Feb 2022)

Potholes

They appear, get badly filled and reappear, get badly filled etc.
There are some near me that have now been filled badly about 10 times and they aren't cheap Do it properly once


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Feb 2022)

There's one up the road that was done a few weeks ago - it's a patched patched patched patched patch.


----------



## Grantx (1 Feb 2022)

Mark Zuckerberg's face.

Websites that pop up colourful vibrating ads wanting me to subscribe - whilst I'm in the middle of reading the article.


----------



## Grantx (1 Feb 2022)

Fidget said:


> Potholes
> 
> They appear, get badly filled and reappear, get badly filled etc.
> There are some near me that have now been filled badly about 10 times and they aren't cheap Do it properly once



It pays better to do the job poorly. Repeat business for those on that little gravy train.


----------



## hairy (1 Feb 2022)

Spectric said:


> Yet another one having just come back from a socially distanced shopping trip trying to avoid the unmasked virus spreaders.


I should say something about this comment but I'm sure it won't go down well


----------



## Inspector (1 Feb 2022)

The words "And Go!" after a question on FB and occasionally forums.  When I see it I do "Go" without answering the twit's question. I'm not racing to help anyone!

Old grumpy Pete


----------



## Gordon Tarling (1 Feb 2022)

People using "you know" in almost every sentence when being interviewed, particularly on TV. If we knew, then you wouldn't need to be stood there telling us!

G.


----------



## Bob Chapman (1 Feb 2022)

Droogs said:


> yes you are
> 
> You are thinking in 2 planes only, a flag can also be back to front.


Droogs, I think you mean two dimensions, not planes, but that aside you've given me a lot to think about. I've printed flags and fiddled around with them and I'm now convinced more than ever that the flag can only be 'upside down' when it is attached to a flagpole.








Flag A shows the flag displayed correctly and Flag B shows it 'upside down' *but*, ignoring the poles for a moment, flag B is only flag A looked at from the other side - in other words they are the *same*. What makes A right and B wrong is the *position of the flagpole relative to theflag.*
 Another way of looking at it, and it pains me to say this Droogs, is that Flag B is* back to front* with respect to flag A.


----------



## Fergie 307 (1 Feb 2022)

Sandyn said:


> You weren't calling the Roslin Institute were you? Where they cloned Dolly the sheep....


Brilliant


----------



## Fergie 307 (1 Feb 2022)

Kittyhawk said:


> Buzzwords.
> Remember 'synergies' from a few years back? That one was a favorite with managers and we all had to strive to find synergies in the workplace. Thankfully it didn't last too long.
> Then, anything in the affirmative was not 'yes' but 'absolutely!' That daft one hung around for a while.
> And the most irritating one currently is the people who, like, use the word 'like' in every sentence, like.
> Lord knows what that one means.


Oh don't start me off, horizon scanning, blue sky thinking, moving forward, stakeholders the list goes on and on. I had to laugh a few years ago when a candidate on the apprentice launched into a long management speak waffle. Karen Brady asked her if she could try again in English as she had no idea what she was on about, priceless.


----------



## southendwoodworker (1 Feb 2022)

NikNak said:


> Yeah similar vein... ordered a Makita cordless mower via Toolstation's ebay website as there was a 15% off deal.
> Clearly advertised on the selling page, it even said "save 15% today"
> Went through the whole process of put it in basket/go to pay etc only to be told 'sorry that offer has expired'
> NO..!! the offer is still showing on the selling page..!!
> ...



It took me years to figure out this problem. I found any ebay voucher codes would not work for me, weird errors whenever I tried to use it, couldn't attach my nectar card to my ebay account. I could happy sell and buy. The problem is because your ebay account was created in a different countrys ebay and needs to be moved over to the UK ebay. I did this by calling them, solved in 5 mins. Hope that helps.


----------



## Jameshow (1 Feb 2022)

I was in earshot of a work management meeting and was filling up my van with stuff for men's shed. They were talking about employing new staff and they discussed the same point about not employing staff to a particular role but in a generic capacity for well over 39mins


D_W said:


> Well, in Texas, it's probably worse. Dhl is a German company, as far as I know, which probably has something to do with their unitizing every small charge and providing terrible customer service.
> 
> Packages from overseas are often delayed, and their method of providing customer service regarding where your package is is to take your request, state that they'll get back to you within a day and then wait until your package appears in the tracking system to be on the move and say, "oh, we see your package is moving, so you don't need our help".
> 
> Ups has been more reliable day to day... until you need to make a claim.


You haven't tried Herpes (I meant Hermes honestly!) Tbf!


----------



## southendwoodworker (1 Feb 2022)

I think the problem with the original advertisement on amazon is a seller listing error. The seller has setup their amazon seller account and simply found the product and clicked "i have one of those to sell for £x and shipping is £y and im prepared to ship to the UK" - it's basically that simple.

The seller should be telling amazon: "i have one of those to sell for £x, shipping will be £y, and there will be an additional charge of £z which covers customs and duty, you pay it now and amazon/me-the-seller will sort it out - none of your problem". That is how amazon does it with some other things. Ive seen it on some ryobi and milwaukee kit they sell.


----------



## D_W (1 Feb 2022)

Jameshow said:


> You haven't tried Herpes (I meant Hermes honestly!) Tbf!



I've had packages delivered here that started at "my herpes" there, but they're delivered as priority by the post office here, so it works out OK.

(sort of a foreign concept here that anyone could deliver small packages cheaper than the postal system)


----------



## IZZY (1 Feb 2022)

Fidget said:


> Potholes
> 
> They appear, get badly filled and reappear, get badly filled etc.
> There are some near me that have now been filled badly about 10 times and they aren't cheap Do it properly once



You cannot beat repeat orders to keep employed .


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Feb 2022)

84% of 143 women say ...

So there's 0.12 of woman about somewhere?


----------



## D_W (1 Feb 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> 84% of 143 women say ...
> 
> So there's 0.12 of woman about somewhere?



Having gone to school for math, mathematical nits in general are annoying. I think editors of news articles don't do much calculating of things, and articles where two figures are given (that are supposed to go together) often have two figures that ,well....can't go together. It's distracting and avoidable.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (1 Feb 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> 84% of 143 women say ...
> 
> So there's 0.12 of woman about somewhere?



83.916% isn't a more useful number than 84% in this sort of context. Two significant figures is accurate enough.


----------



## Droogs (1 Feb 2022)

Bob Chapman said:


> Droogs, I think you mean two dimensions, not planes, but that aside you've given me a lot to think about. I've printed flags and fiddled around with them and I'm now convinced more than ever that the flag can only be 'upside down' when it is attached to a flagpole.
> View attachment 128426
> View attachment 128429
> 
> ...


I'm truly sorry if I've caused you to miss any sleep

The main reason a Union flag can be upside down is that the flag has 2 lanyards to attach to the halyard on the pole, they are not the same length. The short one is at the top of the flag and ensures the flag is as high as possible on the pole. If the flag is attached with thlong one at the top the flag will be upside down due to the fact that the flag has the pattern on both sides but only one shows the flag pattern in the correct way with the thin stripes in the lower left corner.


----------



## Bob Chapman (1 Feb 2022)

Droogs said:


> I'm truly sorry if I've caused you to miss any sleep
> 
> The main reason a Union flag can be upside down is that the flag has 2 lanyards to attach to the halyard on the pole, they are not the same length. The short one is at the top of the flag and ensures the flag is as high as possible on the pole. If the flag is attached with thlong one at the top the flag will be upside down due to the fact that the flag has the pattern on both sides but only one shows the flag pattern in the correct way with the thin stripes in the lower left corner.


I think that's what I said but without mentioning how the flag is attached to the pole. My mental exercise is done - I'm flagging!


----------



## Bob Chapman (1 Feb 2022)

I get quite unreasonably annoyed by reviewers that say 'I don't know if it's any good because I haven't used it yet.' Screwfix is rife with them. WHY SAY IT????


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Feb 2022)

And one star - why? because the courier was a day late. Another gem was a very good chainsaw given one star because it arrived with no petrol in it.


----------



## Jameshow (1 Feb 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> And one star - why? because the courier was a day late. Another gem was a very good chainsaw given one star because it arrived with no petrol in it.


My mate gave me a petrol mower which didn't work..... 
I didn't have the heart to tell him to put fuel in it!


----------



## baldkev (1 Feb 2022)

Spectric said:


> How about a challenge to build a wooden bike, maybe allow the chain and sprockets but all else in wood, yes maybe rubber tyres as well.


Theres some really good builds on youtube. Im not a road cyclist / menace  but theres some nice looking creations out there


Bob Chapman said:


> I get quite unreasonably annoyed by reviewers that say 'I don't know if it's any good because I haven't used it yet.' Screwfix is rife with them. WHY SAY IT????


Because of the email. The day after purchase you get offered a llace in a prize draw for 100 quid if you do a review. Im too lazy


----------



## WoodchipWilbur (2 Feb 2022)

baldkev said:


> The worst thing you can do is go to bed before you are actually knackered.... that usually results in me being awake until 3 or 4, wishing i could go to sleep


Why does ME going to bed before I am knackered result in YOU being awake until 3 or 4? 
Is this some new form of telepathy?


----------



## Limey Lurker (2 Feb 2022)

Johnwa said:


> Back to the thread.People starting a statement with "So". Gets right up my nose




My nose too; although I am a hypocrite, because I have the habit of often starting answers with the word "well".


----------



## Phill05 (2 Feb 2022)

Don't you just hate "So" before it gets you it's been up other peoples noses too (good excuse to wear a mask)
I know I know Masks are another pet hate for some.


----------



## Daniel2 (2 Feb 2022)

Cyclists.


----------



## Valhalla (2 Feb 2022)

Bob Chapman said:


> I think that's what I said but without mentioning how the flag is attached to the pole. My mental exercise is done - I'm flagging!


Here is the definitive answer to @Droogs assertions regarding the correct orientation of the 'Jack' :
Union Flag: FAQs - College of Arms

Also the correct dimensions here:


https://www.college-of-arms.gov.uk/images/downloads/Union_Flag_5-3_guide_v3.pdf




https://www.college-of-arms.gov.uk/images/downloads/Union_Flag_2-1_guide_v3.pdf



And to answer the question:

Why is the cross of St Patrick offset on the Union Jack?


This was considered unacceptable by the designers and St Patrick's cross was offset to give more prominence to St Andrew's cross as it was part of the original flag, and Scotland was seen as a more senior partner in the Union.


----------



## Jameshow (2 Feb 2022)

WoodchipWilbur said:


> Why does ME going to bed before I am knackered result in YOU being awake until 3 or 4?
> Is this some new form of telepathy?


Waking up at 3-4am needing a pee when you have only drank half a pint of cider. 
Then cannot get back to sleep!!


----------



## Spectric (2 Feb 2022)

What will the " Union Jack " look like once Scotland has gained independance and is no longer part of the union? 

And loyality, no longer seems to pay because all the best offers are for new customers and companies like BT do not make switching easy because to become a new customer means you have to be disconnected for a period of time unless you have a new address and new name, you cannot just open a new account in your partners name.


----------



## flying haggis (2 Feb 2022)

aviva who didnt even attempt to keep me as a customer when i tried to query the car insurance price increase. if they would have matched the other insurers price they could have kept me but their loss after all!!!


----------



## John Brown (2 Feb 2022)

UK insurers to be banned from offering cheaper deals to new customers


Reform means firms can no longer quote policyholders a higher price, with possible savings of £120 a year for those renewing




www.theguardian.com


----------



## joethedrummer (2 Feb 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> 84% of 143 women say ...
> 
> So there's 0.12 of woman about somewhere?


I,ve got her ,where can i get the other bit ?


----------



## TRITON (2 Feb 2022)

Daniel2 said:


> Cyclists.


Don't get me started on other cyclists...


----------



## D_W (2 Feb 2022)

D_W said:


> Having gone to school for math, mathematical nits in general are annoying. I think editors of news articles don't do much calculating of things, and articles where two figures are given (that are supposed to go together) often have two figures that ,well....can't go together. It's distracting and avoidable.



It never takes long to find something. Plane will go from beijing to NY in one hour. 









This New Chinese Supersonic Aircraft Will Fly From Beijing to New York in One Hour


With a speed of 2600 mph, Space Transportation's aircraft is designed for suborbital flight, or city-to-city travel anywhere in the world.




www.yahoo.com





And it goes 2600 miles per hour. 

does it have a special clamp that cinches the earth together temporarily while it flies?


----------



## baldkev (2 Feb 2022)

WoodchipWilbur said:


> Why does ME going to bed before I am knackered result in YOU being awake until 3 or 4?
> Is this some new form of telepathy?



No, ive been stalking you


----------



## cgwoodwork (2 Feb 2022)

The lack of Festool stock … I’ve been waiting for the OF1400 to come back into stock since November … latest from Festool UK is April … ahhhh!


----------



## woodieallen (2 Feb 2022)

cgwoodwork said:


> The lack of Festool stock … I’ve been waiting for the OF1400 to come back into stock since November … latest from Festool UK is April … ahhhh!


You can buy mine for £1,000,000


----------



## Keith Cocker (3 Feb 2022)

woodieallen said:


> You can buy mine for £1,000,000


I’ll sell you mine for £999,000! A bargain!

Oh and £5 postage and packaging


----------



## IZZY (3 Feb 2022)

Sporky McGuffin said:


> 83.916% isn't a more useful number than 84% in this sort of context. Two significant figures is accurate enough.


Especially as 93.0183 % ( approx) of the population have no idea of maths or statistics.


----------



## IZZY (3 Feb 2022)

Jameshow said:


> My mate gave me a petrol mower which didn't work.....
> I didn't have the heart to tell him to put fuel in it!


My next door neighbour gave me a really good Honda mower because he had spent the previous YEAR trying to start it. Closed choke and 3 pulls and away it went. He is an actor so shouldn't be too surprised.


----------



## IZZY (3 Feb 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Waking up at 3-4am needing a pee when you have only drank half a pint of cider.
> Then cannot get back to sleep!!


Wash your face in COLD water and rinse your mouth out. Counterintuitive but it's worked for me for 30 years .


----------



## stuart little (3 Feb 2022)

Orraloon said:


> Actually upside down is now the political statement. Thanks to all those who are into the big conspiracy. Its easy to spot with most flags but you need a closer look when its the union jack. So they were perhaps ignorant as to what way up it should be or making the ignorant political statement.
> Regards
> John


You only have to look at all those 'hand-waving' Union flags, stabled together in China, to see how many are uppsy-down.


----------



## stuart little (3 Feb 2022)

Bob Chapman said:


> I'm becoming confused by the union flag and 'upside down'. Looking at the illustration of the flag, it is possible to turn it upside down in two ways: it can be rotated or flipped top to bottom. If rotated, it remains identical. If flipped, it would still be identical if viewed from the other side - and, when flying, flags always are viewed from both sides. It seems to me that 'upside down' only becomes possible by adding a pole - as Artie suggested a few posts ago. Looking again at the illustration, the flag flying with the pole on its left would be the opposite way up if it were attached to the pole by it's right hand side.
> Or am I hopelessly muddled?


Yes!


----------



## D_W (3 Feb 2022)

IZZY said:


> My next door neighbour gave me a really good Honda mower because he had spent the previous YEAR trying to start it. Closed choke and 3 pulls and away it went. He is an actor so shouldn't be too surprised.



bought one much the same - foreign couple here with a small yard, husband was some kind of business owner and decided he wanted to mow his lawn (as it was the thing to do in the high cost neighborhood where they lived). The next year, he decided he wanted to pay someone, and year 3, for some reason, his wife decided she wanted to do it. 

Neither could get the mower started (honda) but didn't tell me that. One year of use, 1/3rd of new price. It did take about 20 pulls to get fuel in it (no choke other than throttle position) but it started I shut it off, loaded it in the car, and paid her and she looked as if she had second thoughts as I was driving off. 

17 years later, still runs fine and has needed nothing other than some linkage adjustments (lives easy now due to getting a reel a few years ago, so the ability to start after little use is even more important). 

Coworkers often mention the same thing. "hating" all of their gas powered tools because they can't get them started. I've not ever had anything that didn't start, but have had some gas tools that had fuel line issues ($5 fix) when ethanol became the norm here (10-15% in gas - older fuel lines went from fine to 50 little cracks the next year).


----------



## stuart little (3 Feb 2022)

Bob Chapman said:


> Droogs, I think you mean two dimensions, not planes, but that aside you've given me a lot to think about. I've printed flags and fiddled around with them and I'm now convinced more than ever that the flag can only be 'upside down' when it is attached to a flagpole.
> View attachment 128426
> View attachment 128429
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## stuart little (3 Feb 2022)

D_W said:


> bought one much the same - foreign couple here with a small yard, husband was some kind of business owner and decided he wanted to mow his lawn (as it was the thing to do in the high cost neighborhood where they lived). The next year, he decided he wanted to pay someone, and year 3, for some reason, his wife decided she wanted to do it.
> 
> Neither could get the mower started (honda) but didn't tell me that. One year of use, 1/3rd of new price. It did take about 20 pulls to get fuel in it (no choke other than throttle position) but it started I shut it off, loaded it in the car, and paid her and she looked as if she had second thoughts as I was driving off.
> 
> ...


I see those cow 'orkers' are back!


----------



## Sandyn (3 Feb 2022)

IZZY said:


> Wash your face in COLD water and rinse your mouth out. Counterintuitive but it's worked for me for 30 years


Very interesting !! I will give it a try it. How did you discover that?? I was considering trying 2 sleeps. I quite often wake in the middle of the night and get up for a couple of hours.


----------



## IZZY (3 Feb 2022)

Sandyn said:


> Very interesting !! I will give it a try it. How did you discover that?? I was considering trying 2 sleeps. I quite often wake in the middle of the night and get up for a couple of hours.


Accidentally. Just did it one night and noticed I fell asleep as soon as I got back to bed .used it ever since .At least75 % effective. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Feb 2022)

Jameshow said:


> My mate gave me a petrol mower which didn't work.....
> I didn't have the heart to tell him to put fuel in it!


I used a vacuum for years that a relative had thrown out as useless - I changed the fuse.


----------



## John Brown (3 Feb 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I used a vacuum for years that a relative had thrown out as useless - I changed the fuse.


I once had a German man drive from somewhere in Wales to my business in Paddington with a non-working full size arcade machine(actually a Space Invaders machine). He arrived at about 7:30 on a Saturday morning, and was lucky to catch me in. It was the main fuse that had gone. 
He bought me breakfast, had a wet shave(I only remember that because he forgot the shaving brush), then loaded up and drove back to Wales. After I changed the fuse he kept repeating "I laugh my head off!".


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Feb 2022)

I used to check non working vacuum cleaners in a hotel - nine times out of ten there was a break in the lead, usually an inch or two back from the cable grip at either end. My friend used to repair small electrical goods for a living - he told me a good chunk of his income came from this.


----------



## clogs (3 Feb 2022)

I went to buy a petrol engined wacker plate and some heavy gauge racking....No probs with anything but in the corner was a German Diesel wacker plate...a monster of a thing......
Iasked if it was for sale....he said it has never run in the years he's owned it and give me a 10enner for scrap......
they didnt use the excess fuel start device.....ran first time.....
wish I had it now, better than the lightweight Honda thing I have....
and speaking of a Honda power....
I needed a brush cutter on wheels....
the only thing that was a avail new was a Husqvarna at 900euros....!!!!!.
so made this.....the engine was a gift... its about 40 years old...still starts and runs second pull.....wheels from a wheel chair, tool bag is a blown air bag from a Reno...she aint pretty but runs all day with no probs....
U cant keep a good Honda down....
Oh, the front pulley is from a 50's Massey Fergy water pump.......


----------



## joethedrummer (3 Feb 2022)

clogs said:


> I went to buy a petrol engined wacker plate and some heavy gauge racking....No probs with anything but in the corner was a German Diesel wacker plate...a monster of a thing......
> Iasked if it was for sale....he said it has never run in the years he's owned it and give me a 10enner for scrap......
> they didnt use the excess fuel start device.....ran first time.....
> wish I had it now, better than the lightweight Honda thing I have....
> ...


,,that,s proper engineering,, good man,,


----------



## baldkev (3 Feb 2022)

IZZY said:


> Wash your face in COLD water and rinse your mouth out. Counterintuitive but it's worked for me for 30 years .



What if youve had 6 or 7 ciders?


----------



## IZZY (3 Feb 2022)

Huggies!


----------



## EvaBeaver (3 Feb 2022)

Just about everyone that i have dealt with today...


----------



## selectortone (4 Feb 2022)

Thinking that eating a bat is a good idea.


----------



## Adam W. (4 Feb 2022)

woodieallen said:


> You can buy mine for £1,000,000


Now on sale 25% off

Only £750,000 P&P
Terms and conditions apply.


----------



## Jameshow (7 Feb 2022)

IZZY said:


> My next door neighbour gave me a really good Honda mower because he had spent the previous YEAR trying to start it. Closed choke and 3 pulls and away it went. He is an actor so shouldn't be too surprised.


This guy's a quantity surveyor!!!


----------

